# Total 200 rider accident info?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Did the Total 200 ride in DC this Sat. and was wondering if anyone had a status update on the gal hit by a car? I didn't see the accident but my buddy was at the rest stop where it happened and said it was pretty horrific, evidently she turned left in front of the car as she entered the rest stop area. We are just wondering if she is going to be OK?

Thanks


----------



## fenderfan (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know that occurred. Which rest stop? I did the 200k and didn't hear of any incidents. A friend of mine did mention a woman falling off her bike but this totally different.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

It happened at rest stop #4 of the 200 mile route. The girl, Cadie, is going to be OK, she posted a message on the Total 200 Facebook page. I forget exactly but she got staples in her head, whip lash, bruised ribs and as she put it "ended up with a lot less skin". She doesn't remember much about the accident and doesn't understand how she could not have seen a car.

My buddy said he heard the impact and looked up to see her sliding on the road, and then she was so still he feared the worst. Thankfully it sounds like she will be OK.


----------

